# Some people are meant to be statistics



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

So I'm getting ready to launch my boat at mosquito this morning, doing the fuel bulb, checking the plug.. you know the usual. Watch a guy pull in with a 10 ft boat on a trailer and launch it, a very small boat. This guy was a larger fellow but out of his vehicle stepped two more and all three got in that boat to go fishing. The boat was half submerged and very unstable when they left the dock heading out for open water. Are people really that stupid as to not know a limitation on a smaller boat like that? None were wearing PFD's so if that thing were to go over ... well you know the rest. I just shook my head.


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

Ya can't cure stupid.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you'll always find that 10% that just doesn't get it.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Probably the same three stooges I saw at Lake Logan last year. 
By the time they piled themselves and all their equip. in the boat the gunwales were literally 2"s out of the water. I thought as I was pulling out that there will surely be a Hocking Co. EMS run that day.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

No fish worth it! Ever!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Snook said:


> No fish worth it! Ever!


The absolute best I've ever seen have been instances of insanity at Lake Erie with overloaded 12-14' skiffs out in 3-4'ers. Seems you just look at them and think that at least one of them has a death wish...the others are just to stupid to know the danger they are in.


----------

